# 🎇💥🧨 Fireworks Party! Mystery gifts, free DIYs and custom fireworks on an open island. Come celebrate summer on Our Island!!



## Bcat (Aug 9, 2020)

Last Sunday’s fireworks party was a resounding success, so I’m doing it again this week!

Party starts at 7pm EDT, though I might open the gates a little early. Mystery presents are next to Nook’s and free DIYs are in the turnip field behind my house. We’ll have custom fireworks featuring my villagers’ cute mugs, and the island is totally open so feel free to explore!

Comment below if you’re interested and I’ll add you to the queue. Can’t promise that everyone will get in, but I plan to go for around 2-3 hours at least so there’s plenty of time to party! See you guys soon


----------



## moubliez (Aug 9, 2020)

Hello! I would love to come!

(I'm currently stuck in traffic on my way home from work I thought I'd be home by 7 but it's looking like I'll be closer to 8! ) I'm sorry!!!


----------



## JSS (Aug 9, 2020)

I'd loooove to go but I have to get up earlier tomorrow and I was there last week so I'll give other people a chance instead  Thanks for these!


----------



## Bcat (Aug 9, 2020)

Fixed the dodo code! If you were unable to come before, try it now.


----------



## KatKarma (Aug 9, 2020)

Oh, can I come?  I know I'm a little late to the party but I'm in PST.  I'd love to come!


----------



## dino (Aug 9, 2020)

i would love to come, please!  thanks for running this <3


----------



## Aeryn642 (Aug 9, 2020)

Can I come? Looks like fun!


----------



## jenboston22 (Aug 9, 2020)

I'd like to stop by!


----------



## Peach_Jam (Aug 9, 2020)

ooh may I drop by? c:


----------



## Aeryn642 (Aug 9, 2020)

Do you mind if my friend (who doesn’t have an account on this forum) comes along?


----------



## Angelicacady (Aug 9, 2020)

Is this still going, I would love to join


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 9, 2020)

Bruh I'm at work but wanna join..

	Post automatically merged: Aug 9, 2020

Oh and also how did you get suck high quality photos??


----------



## Bcat (Aug 9, 2020)

ACK! communication error  

if anybody who was here wants to come back lmk.


----------



## Peach_Jam (Aug 9, 2020)

Bcat said:


> ACK! communication error
> 
> if anybody who was here wants to come back lmk.


ah I'd like to come back for a little longer please c:


----------



## dino (Aug 9, 2020)

@Bcat  oof. it got me too (di). did the iron wand save? i think it got lost


----------



## Aeryn642 (Aug 9, 2020)

Oh no, we got chucked out! Your island is absolutely beautiful, can I come back to catalogue the violin, fridge and oven?


----------



## Bcat (Aug 9, 2020)

dino said:


> @Bcat  oof. it got me too (di). did the iron wand save? i think it got lost


No it definitely got lost D: if you want to come back I’ll get a new code up ASAP

	Post automatically merged: Aug 9, 2020

And yeah I’m gathering up stuff for cataloging right now


----------



## dino (Aug 9, 2020)

Bcat said:


> No it definitely got lost D: if you want to come back I’ll get a new code up ASAP
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 9, 2020
> 
> And yeah I’m gathering up stuff for cataloging right now



i'll deffo come back!


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 9, 2020)

If it's still going on, I'd love to come!!


----------



## Bcat (Aug 9, 2020)

dino said:


> i'll deffo come back!


Bless you.


----------



## dino (Aug 9, 2020)

just trying to repay your uber kindness a bit!


----------



## Bcat (Aug 9, 2020)

Ok new code is up! Come when ready everyone


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 9, 2020)

Bcat said:


> Ok new code is up! Come when ready everyone


Did you add me to the queue??


----------



## Bcat (Aug 9, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> Did you add me to the queue??


Just did. You can come too


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 9, 2020)

Bcat said:


> Just did. You can come too


Omw! Ty 

	Post automatically merged: Aug 9, 2020

Tysm for having me! Your island is so cool and everyone was so nice!


----------



## Bcat (Aug 9, 2020)

Gonna shut her down for the night. It was a BLAST. Thanks for coming everyone!!


----------

